# Going skiing with kids but not wife?



## Mike188 (Dec 29, 2009)

Spring break approaches. The kids want to drive to NM to go skiing for a couple days. The wife has already booked up her week with a women's business conference in another city and then a few days on the road helping one of her helpless agents.

I want to go but not sure if the wife will get mad. The twist is that off and on for the last couple weeks she has been saying that we need to split up, followed by her being very affectionate for a few days and wanting to work it out, followed by saying she is wanting to split up again (rinse and repeat). Even during the day she is very nice and loving and then a few hours later kind of cold and distant. 

If I go she is going to see it as a slap in the face or me making some kind of point. But.....she did say that she thinks we need time apart or even split up. Should I even be worried about what she thinks or just say screw it and go? I over think too much and try to please people too much, I already know that.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

If she made her plans, you make yours.

Besides, why should your kids be the ones punished and have to sit at home for spring break just because she's doing something else....regardless of how things are going between the two of you?


----------



## BoardNMom (Jan 10, 2011)

I agree with COGypsy. If she already has plans to be gone then why should she get mad if you go to do something with the kids. 
I say go. Plus if she thinks she needs time away then here is her chance to figure that out.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Heck, she'll already BE gone....why should the rest of the family sit at home?

Go, have fun with your kids. Be sure and take them to see the cool old coal mine in Madrid if you're skiing Taos/Angelfire and are going to be around Santa Fe and Albuquerque. I used to love poking around in there.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Heck I took my wife all the way to the Swiss Alps one winter, whereupon she decided she would not ski. Kinda woulda needed that piece of intel EARLIER ya know.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Runs like Dog said:


> Heck I took my wife all the way to the Swiss Alps one winter, whereupon she decided she would not ski. Kinda woulda needed that piece of intel EARLIER ya know.


I hope to GOD that you hit the slopes without her!


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

COGypsy said:


> If she made her plans, you make yours.
> 
> Besides, why should your kids be the ones punished and have to sit at home for spring break just because she's doing something else....regardless of how things are going between the two of you?


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:

If she says she's leaving you for taking your kids skiing when she is already traveling?

It's a smokescreen.

If I were you, I'd be wondering what she is up to.


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Mike,

Do it.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Who cares if she gets mad. Fitness Test!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I totally agree with every above reply given here. :iagree:

Take the trip, enjoy your children, make some memories.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Brennan said:


> I hope to GOD that you hit the slopes without her!


Yes but God has a somewhat Talmudic sense of humor and I crashed severely injuring my knee requiring the whole trip to be cut short.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Make sure you say "Honey, the kids and I are really going to miss not having you with us. I'm glad I'll be able to spend some quality time with them and will do the same with you when you come back."


----------



## Halien (Feb 20, 2011)

Mike188 said:


> Spring break approaches. The kids want to drive to NM to go skiing for a couple days. I want to go but not sure if the wife will get mad. .


Sound like if she gets mad, then she'll be stewing alone. Tell her she's welcome to change her plans and go with you.

My wife and I share some interests, and each have our own, so we're not threatened by giving our kids more exposure to different things by taking them solo. Your wife needs to learn that jealousy is a choice, and not the best choice.


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

Chris Taylor said:


> Make sure you say "Honey, the kids and I are really going to miss not having you with us. I'm glad I'll be able to spend some quality time with them and will do the same with you when you come back."


This was my first thought. It seems that a miscommunication is hardly possible if you explicitly tell her that you're going to show the kids a great time and spend quality time with them. Why would that have anything to do with her at all?


----------

